# Anyone notice a crucial piece of info left out of this ESPN story?



## Rebel Yell (Sep 24, 2014)

http://espn.go.com/college-football...erate-title-ix-investigation-rape-allegations

I don't have facebook, but I hear ESPN is getting crucified in the comments section for the omission.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2014)

Imagine that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> http://espn.go.com/college-football...erate-title-ix-investigation-rape-allegations
> 
> I don't have facebook, but I hear ESPN is getting crucified in the comments section for the omission.



What, that his coach continues to enable him and that JW is the Teflon qb?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> What, that his coach continues to enable him and that JW is the Teflon qb?



Yep, that's it.  Nice deflection.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> What, that his coach continues to enable him and that JW is the Teflon qb?



That was my take.. Not to mention FSU is really becoming the laughing stock of college football. Pretty sad when all ANYONE can focus on is this idiot and the fact he is humiliating FSU instead of FSU as a whole. Why do you think the AD jumped in and suspended Winston..

http://www.cbssports.com/general/wr...r-paints-humiliating-picture-of-florida-state


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was my take.. Not to mention FSU is really becoming the laughing stock of college football. Pretty sad when all ANYONE can focus on is this idiot and the fact he is humiliating FSU instead of FSU as a whole. Why do you think the AD jumped in and suspended Winston..
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/general/wr...r-paints-humiliating-picture-of-florida-state



You're right, but it's BECAUSE ESPN is beating us over the head with it.

Just like their constant coverage of Tebow bringin a circus atmosphere.  THEY WERE the circus.

Where was the constant outrage over Cam Newton being CHARGED with grand larceny at UF.  

Where is the outrage over >50% of college football players arrested coming from the SEC?

The 2008 Go Gata had a roster of 121 players, 41 of whom have been arrested, either in college or afterward, and sometimes both. That number included 16 players on that season’s final two-deep roster, nine of whom were starters, as well as a kicker, punter and returner.

Where's the outrage?

I'm not saying that Winston is an innocent player in all of this, but let's be real, this is EPN's flavor of the month right now.  He put on his uniform pregame RABBLERABBLE.  He repeated a vulgar internet meme loud enough for other people to hear it RABBLERABBLE.

What makes it even better, is listening to ESPN pay Mark May to express his outrage.  From Wikipedia:



> In January 1979, as a sophomore at Pitt, May was arrested for disorderly conduct, resisting arrest, criminal mischief, inciting a riot, and making terroristic threats. May reportedly was jumping on top of parked cars, threatening police officers and encouraging a crowd of onlookers to fight the officers. He was found guilty of criminal mischief and disorderly conduct, while the other charges were dismissed.
> 
> As a member of the Redskins, May was twice arrested for DUI. The second instance occurred in March 1990, and the first in 1985 in Arlington, Virginia.




I've often compared ESPN to TMZ, but it appears that TMZ has more journalistic integrity than the "Worldwide Leader in Sports".


----------



## alphachief (Sep 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was my take.. Not to mention FSU is really becoming the laughing stock of college football. Pretty sad when all ANYONE can focus on is this idiot and the fact he is humiliating FSU instead of FSU as a whole. Why do you think the AD jumped in and suspended Winston..
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/general/wr...r-paints-humiliating-picture-of-florida-state



No...FSU is the defending NC and #1 ranked team in the country.  The dawgs continue to lose big time games they should win...who's the laughing stock???


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2014)

When he repeated this vulgar internet meme loud enough for people to hear it, are the reports true that he lied to school officials about it and then was ratted out by his teammates? Just wondering?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You're right, but it's BECAUSE ESPN is beating us over the head with it.




It has nothing to do with the former Heisman TROPHY winner doing stuff over and over and over again? The LA Times are writing articles about it. There was a write up about him in our Sunday paper. ESPN should be beating. Geez.. They had College Game Day at your place without the Heisman Trophy winner playing and the #1 ranked FSU Morons continuing to make a joke about the whole thing letting Jameis take the field.. Why wouldn't they? They were on YOUR campus for the Game! 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-jameis-winston-florida-state-20140922-story.html


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> No...FSU is the defending NC and #1 ranked team in the country.  The dawgs continue to lose big time games they should win...who's the laughing stock???



Turn on the the TV and look in the papers and you'll see! There are new articles and coverage everyday about the JOKE of FSU!

And the talk isn't about you being the defending Champs.. It's about the joke your program has become under Winston's rule..


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You're right, but it's BECAUSE ESPN is beating us over the head with it.
> 
> Just like their constant coverage of Tebow bringin a circus atmosphere.  THEY WERE the circus.
> 
> ...



I can't stand Mark May, but he didn't live in today's world.  He also wasn't coming off a NC, Heisman Trophy, nor was he the face of the school he attended and the ACC.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 24, 2014)

If Georgia will just win the games they SHOULD win...maybe we can settle this on the field sometime.  Since you've already blown your shot this year...guess we'll have to wait for 2015.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I can't stand Mark May, but he didn't live in today's world.  He also wasn't coming off a NC, Heisman Trophy, nor was he the face of the school he attended and the ACC.



So, what you're saying is that it was OK for Mark May to incite a riot against cops because it was a different time?  

He IS the face of ESPN's college football coverage though and he should be the last one to throw stones.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> So, what you're saying is that it was OK for Mark May to incite a riot against cops because it was a different time?
> 
> He IS the face of ESPN's college football coverage though and he should be the last one to throw stones.



No, what I'm saying is that back then, you could get away with acting like an idiot, you didn't have 24/7 sports coverage and college players weren't idolized like they are today.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

While indeed labeled as extortion by Cornwell, it’s common for potential plaintiffs in civil lawsuits to demand cash in exchange for a waiver of potential legal claims and silence.  Typically, the first number requested is ridiculously high.  The defendant often responds with a number that is ridiculously low, and the two sides chip away at the divide until a deal is either reached, or not.

With no settlement reached, Winston’s accuser continues to push the case against him, with a civil lawsuit apparently inevitable.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...s-to-come-for-nfl/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> While indeed labeled as extortion by Cornwell, it’s common for potential plaintiffs in civil lawsuits to demand cash in exchange for a waiver of potential legal claims and silence.  Typically, the first number requested is ridiculously high.  The defendant often responds with a number that is ridiculously low, and the two sides chip away at the divide until a deal is either reached, or not.
> 
> With no settlement reached, Winston’s accuser continues to push the case against him, with a civil lawsuit apparently inevitable.
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...s-to-come-for-nfl/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs



This story says something different.. States Winston's attorney tried to pay her off and keep her silence.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...orney-tried-to-pay-off-accuser-185746817.html


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> This story says something different.. States Winston's attorney tried to pay her off and keep her silence.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...orney-tried-to-pay-off-accuser-185746817.html



It appears the FSU fans disappointment that ESPN left something out of their segment was more true than we thought. This article reads totally different than what they are hearing. Sounds like the liar JW has rubbed off on his attorney. Who is paying for that character anyway?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2014)

fairhope said:


> It appears the FSU fans disappointment that ESPN left something out of their segment was more true than we thought. This article reads totally different than what they are hearing. Sounds like the liar JW has rubbed off on his attorney. Who is paying for that character anyway?




I'll give you one guess and it's not his parents! 

The FSU homers will spin it ANYWAY they can to justify keeping him at QB..


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2014)

Well let me ask y'all FSU people something.

Was JW accused of rape or did ESPN make that up?

Was he caught stealing or did ESPN make it up?

After being accused of rape did he yell out something in public that nobody should yell in public but DEFINITELY not someone who has been accused of rape?  Did he do that or did ESPN make it up?

After that, when the team's hand was forced and he was suspended for a game, did he still come out dressed like he was going to play as if he didn't really think he could be suspended?  Did he do that or did ESPN make it up?

Are y'all serious with this crap?  You honestly think that we would all like this fool if not for ESPN?  He did all of that stuff and ESPN had not one thing to do with it.

Winston and his actions are symptomatic of a sickness that plagues our entire society and you FSU people who buy into this stuff are too.  Now days, nobody is responsible for what they do.  It's always somebody else's fault and they are just misunderstood.

Winston isn't disliked because ESPN told everyone to dislike him.  He's disliked because he's a  stupid, immature, arrogant, entitled thug.  Why would anyone besides those whose wants and needs depend on such, like a person like that?

It's amazing to me that grown and presumably somewhat mature people and can actually overlook all that because he gives them something they want.  Even more amazing that those same people make excuses for him and get angry with anyone who just points out the obvious truth about JW.

An ESPN conspiracy?  No wonder he thinks he can do whatever he wants when he has so many people like y'all making excuses for everything that he does.

And the crying about a lack of outrage over Cam Newton?  Are you insane?  Type his name in the search box here and see what all comes up.  We weren't on here talking about how much we liked him and what a nice boy we thought he was.

Ask yourself the questions I started this post with.  Answer them honestly and you will see that JW is responsible for how he is perceived.  Nobody else.  He is his own worst enemy.  And ESPN didn't make him do any of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> No...FSU is the defending NC and #1 ranked team in the country.  The dawgs continue to lose big time games they should win...who's the laughing stock???



Nobody cares alpha chief.  No matter how hard you people try to make this about us it's not going to make this go away.  Because it has nothing to do with us.  It has to do with this clown that y'all can't bring yourselves to be honest about.  And nobody is talking about your precious NC.  Nobody cares besides y'all. Everybody is glad they aren't y'all and don't have this idiot as the face of their program.


----------



## Luckybuck (Sep 24, 2014)

You go South Ga Dawg, good insight.  Unfortunately there are so many players today that fit this mold thinking that whatever they do it will be cleared because I am a hero.  Wrong kick all like him out of football maybe some will wise up if this took place.  When I see interviews of players and they can hardly read or speak and they are in college and going to graduate, seriously.


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 24, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well let me ask y'all FSU people something.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...



Oh and


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2014)

So basically you aren't saying that anyone made anything up, you just think it should be ignored and not talked about and that he is being treated differently from any athlete who has acted the fool before because people are talking about it.

I guess he could have played at Carson-Newman and not had so much attention.  But then he wouldn't have the trophies either.  To whome much is given much is expected.  And nobody is expecting too much from him.  Just act like a decent person.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 24, 2014)

You girls are something special. Amazes me how grown men want to argue incessantly over something all the while claiming that football really isn't important to them. 

Cute.


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 24, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> So basically you aren't saying that anyone made anything up, you just think it should be ignored and not talked about and that he is being treated differently from any athlete who has acted the fool before.



I don't recall saying that. I actually said in the above post that Cam received similar treatment. Cam was also a Heisman winner and on a national championship team too. He should know exactly what it feels like to be in those shoes.

As far as it being ignored? No, I don't believe it should, but can you refute the claim that the media's coverage is excessive?

Look at the example I used earlier about the Clem/FSU game. 47 times he was the focus of the camera and the commentators. Someone that had nothing to do with what was going on on the field.

During the national championship game, every time they started to say something about Winston it was preceded by the rape accusation.

The crab leg fiasco was put on t-shirts which are still being sold to this day. (I'll be honest, I own one. It's hilarious to me.)



South GA Dawg said:


> I guess he could have played at Carson-Newman and not had so much attention.  But then he wouldn't have the trophies either.  To whome much is given much is expected.  And nobody is expecting too much from him.  Just act like a decent person.


 I must've responded before your edit. I agree with this. "With great power comes...." everyone knows the rest.


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 24, 2014)

maker4life said:


> You girls are something special. Amazes me how grown men want to argue incessantly over something all the while claiming that football really isn't important to them.
> 
> Cute.



I don't see it as arguing. I consider it a well-spirited debate.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> I don't see it as arguing. I consider it a well-spirited debate.



Same here.

Nobody called anybody any names.  Nobody's family was dragged into it.  Not sure where the issue is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2014)

No Britt I just don't agree that the coverage has been excessive.  To me that implies that this case is somehow different than similar cases that have come before it and by your own admission Cam got similar treatment.  Also, I've seen much smaller stories get blown far more out of proportion than this one has.  Now if you want to contend that college football in general and the a Stories therein receive excessive coverage than we might be able to start a fire with that wood.  But no, I don't agree that this has received more coverage than anything similar to it.  That is the genesis of some of the outrage.  A lot of people who aren't Florida State fans feel like it gets poo pooed far too easily by the FSU fans.

Now, did the camera go to him on the sideline a lot?  Yes.  It got on my nerves.  But he's to blame for that.  The reason it was on him so much was because he tried to come out on the field dressed out like he was going to play.  Ive never seen a suspended player do that before.  I would imagine that if he had just come out wearing just his jersey and a hat to begin with he would not have received as much attention.  And I got the feeling he knew the camera was on him and did a lot of mugging for it.  I know if I had not wanted t be noticed, I wouldn't have put on the show that he did n the sideline.


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 24, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> No Britt I just don't agree that the coverage has been excessive.  To me that implies that this case is somehow different than similar cases that have come before it and by your own admission Cam got similar treatment.  Also, I've seen much smaller stories get blown far more out of proportion than this one has.  Now if you want to contend that college football in general and the a Stories therein receive excessive coverage than we might be able to start a fire with that wood.  But no, I don't agree that this has received more coverage than anything similar to it.  That is the genesis of some of the outrage.  A lot of people who aren't Florida State fans feel like it gets poo pooed far too easily by the FSU fans.
> 
> Now, did the camera go to him on the sideline a lot?  Yes.  It got on my nerves.  But he's to blame for that.  The reason it was on him so much was because he tried to come out on the field dressed out like he was going to play.  Ive never seen a suspended player do that before.  I would imagine that if he had just come out wearing just his jersey and a hat to begin with he would not have received as much attention.  And I got the feeling he knew the camera was on him and did a lot of mugging for it.  I know if I had not wanted t be noticed, I wouldn't have put on the show that he did n the sideline.



I will agree that college football stories do get a lot of media attention, but I still stand firm to the position that Winston's antics and repercussions they cause take up the majority of that time. So, agree to disagree.

I did admit that Cam got similar treatment, similar, not the same. I don't recall him receiving quite as much attention from the media as Winston does today.

Going back to the airtime he received, he put his pads on, okay. Was it an honest mistake? Was he being arrogant? I don't know. You saying he knew the cameras would be on him proves my point. The cameras were going to be on him anyways. He physically cannot control the camera men and the producers telling them where to look.

Whether he came out in pads or not, he was still going to be the focus of that game.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 24, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well let me ask y'all FSU people something.
> 
> Was JW accused of rape or did ESPN make that up?
> 
> ...



^ This pretty much sums it up. Good post.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 24, 2014)

Dawgs fans throwing rocks from their glass house high on a hill somewhere off Milledge Ave...another day at the office here at the good ol Woody's forum. 

I sure do wish we could get the athletic dept to set up an annual OOC game with the Dwags. Instant rivalry.


----------



## Horns (Sep 24, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Dawgs fans throwing rocks from their glass house high on a hill somewhere off Milledge Ave...another day at the office here at the good ol Woody's forum.
> 
> I sure do wish we could get the athletic dept to set up an annual OOC game with the Dwags. Instant rivalry.



At least we get rid of the bad apples.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2014)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/jameis...th-extortion-accusations-234624710-ncaaf.html


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well let me ask y'all FSU people something.
> 
> Was JW accused of rape or did ESPN make that up?
> 
> ...



Other than the rape allegations, have you ever heard me say that Winston isn't responsible for the way he conducts himself?  

Did you ever hear me disagree with the suspension?

All I'm saying is that what happened has been blown waaay out of proportion by ESPN.  While they did cover it, there wasn't near the coverage of Johnny Football getting into a bar brawl complete with mug shot.

I understand that ESPN is a business and their money is invested in the SEC, but they need to try not to be so blatant with the difference in coverage of SEC transgressions and those of the rest of cfb.

If you don't think there is a bias, you're just as blind as the Winston supporters.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2014)

Manziel got plenty of air time on ESPN.  Next.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Manziel got plenty of air time on ESPN.  Next.



Not nearly as much as Jameis got for cursing out loud.  There was literally 24 hour coverage of it for days.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well let me ask y'all FSU people something.
> 
> Was JW accused of rape or did ESPN make that up?
> 
> ...



Very well put.  Couldn't agree more, and it has nothing to do with my dislike for FSU.  I was the same way when Stephen Garcia was our QB, beating the #1 team in the country and acting like an idiot.  I enjoyed watching him play, but the discredit he brought upon himself and the university, MY university, was too much.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 25, 2014)

Y'all hear the FSU was feeding potential recruits crab legs?  I don't care who you are, that's funny.  Heard it on 680 this morning.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not nearly as much as Jameis got for cursing out loud.  There was literally 24 hour coverage of it for days.



He is the defending Heisman Trophy winner and coming off a NC.  And the fact that he has a rape accusation against him, stole crab legs, BBC gun incident and that explains why their is so much coverage.  Its because JW is an absolute train wreck and the university continues to coddle him.

I'm not sure why this is so difficult for you to grasp.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He is the defending Heisman Trophy winner and coming off a NC.  And the fact that he has a rape accusation against him, stole crab legs, BBC gun incident and that explains why their is so much coverage.  Its because JW is an absolute train wreck and the university continues to coddle him.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is so difficult for you to grasp.



Personally, I think this will be the staus quo for most any Heisman winner who comes back for the next season.

It's not that hard to find 19-20 year old college students doing dumb things, especially when everyone on Earth (besides me) has a smart phone pointed them at all times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> As far as it being ignored? No, I don't believe it should, but can you refute the claim that the media's coverage is excessive?
> 
> Look at the example I used earlier about the Clem/FSU game. 47 times he was the focus of the camera and the commentators. Someone that had nothing to do with what was going on on the field.
> 
> ...



Excessive??? Are you joking?? The FACE of FSU football continue's to make a mockery of your program.. The #1 ranked team in the country and he can't stop throwing himself in the spotlight! Going on the field dressed out was what took it over the top. FSU lets this kid get away with everything.

As far as the "Fiasco" you are referring too... Well, that shows exactly why FSU doesn't care what happens as long as they win games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Personally, I think this will be the staus quo for most any Heisman winner who comes back for the next season.
> 
> It's not that hard to find 19-20 year old college students doing dumb things, especially when everyone on Earth (besides me) has a smart phone pointed them at all times.



It will be as long as the heisman candidate makes his program look like a bunch of retards.. 

Take a look at the heisman list and tell me the ones on that list that are in the news based on the bad things they are doing... 

Just off the presses.. Opened up Yahoo and look what story is on the front..

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/jameis...th-extortion-accusations-234624710-ncaaf.html


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not nearly as much as Jameis got for cursing out loud.  There was literally 24 hour coverage of it for days.



Might want to take some courses on Sexual Harrassment if you think all he did was curse out loud.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Personally, I think this will be the staus quo for most any Heisman winner who comes back for the next season.
> 
> It's not that hard to find 19-20 year old college students doing dumb things, especially when everyone on Earth (besides me) has a smart phone pointed them at all times.



Don't remember Mark Ingram having issues the year after he won the Heisman. Nor Tim Tebow. Smart phones were out then, I think...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Don't remember Mark Ingram having issues the year after he won the Heisman. Nor Tim Tebow. Smart phones were out then, I think...



No, they waited until Tebow got to the NFL to tear him down.  They did ignore everyone around Tebow in 2008.  They DID talk about the players Meyer had arrested at Ohio State, though.  Wonder what was different?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Might want to take some courses on Sexual Harrassment if you think all he did was curse out loud.



How many other students have been hit with Sexual Harrassment for saying the same thing?  Not saying it's right or in good taste, but this is a college campus we're talking about.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> No, they waited until Tebow got to the NFL to tear him down.  They did ignore everyone around Tebow in 2008.  They DID talk about the players Meyer had arrested at Ohio State, though.  Wonder what was different?



Sorry, I guess I took your comment wrong thinking you were saying the status quo for returning Heisman winners would be the spotlight on trouble they were causing. Tebow as an individual never caused problems and neither did Ingram. It appears that you are trying to blame the media for JWs problems.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 25, 2014)

At our absolute worst moment...we are not UGA.  That's all that matters to me.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2014)

alphachief said:


> At our absolute worst moment...we are not UGA.  That's all that matters to me.



http://m.wtxl.com/mobile/news/wtxl_...cle_fb378636-0859-11e4-acab-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## brittthomas (Sep 25, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Excessive??? Are you joking?? The FACE of FSU football continue's to make a mockery of your program.. The #1 ranked team in the country and he can't stop throwing himself in the spotlight! Going on the field dressed out was what took it over the top. FSU lets this kid get away with everything.
> 
> As far as the "Fiasco" you are referring too... Well, that shows exactly why FSU doesn't care what happens as long as they win games.



Throwing himself in the spot light? I wasn't aware he was asking the media to keep cameras in his face for a week or two every time something happens. Or maybe he's bribing "reporters" to continue to write and talk about him for months on end. 

Also, if I recall correctly, he was disciplined by FSU for stealing the crab legs with a one or two game suspension. 

As for it being a joke about me thinking the coverage is excessive:



Browning Slayer said:


> Just off the presses.. Opened up Yahoo and look what story is on the front..
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/jameis...th-extortion-accusations-234624710-ncaaf.html



^^^ Case in point ^^^

Look on Yahoo right now and you'll see six different articles about that same story. I counted (3) from Yahoo's sports writers. That doesn't seem excessive?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2014)

So Yahoo has a deal with the SEC too and that's why they are covering this?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Sorry, I guess I took your comment wrong thinking you were saying the status quo for returning Heisman winners would be the spotlight on trouble they were causing. Tebow as an individual never caused problems and neither did Ingram. It appears that you are trying to blame the media for JWs problems.



Nope, not blaming them at all.  JW's problems are JW's problems.  He gives the media the story.  I just think they go overboard in the wall to wall coverage of it.  The talking heads at ESPN have gone beyond just reporting what happened.  They (have the appearance, at least) of making it personal.

I know I'm just taking the bait from them.  This is exactly what their goal is, to stir up even more controversy.

I miss the old days, when ESPN actually covered sports.  Now, it's no different from TMZ or Entertainment Tonight.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 25, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> http://m.wtxl.com/mobile/news/wtxl_...cle_fb378636-0859-11e4-acab-001a4bcf6878.html



So now we're responsible for an athlete over the course of their entire life...and the entire lives of those that even considered coming to FSU?  Pretty heavy cross to bare...but that NC trophy sure looks nice.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

alphachief said:


> So now we're responsible for an athlete over the course of their entire life...and the entire lives of those that even considered coming to FSU?  Pretty heavy cross to bare...but that NC trophy sure looks nice.



Considering UGA has had 7 players arrested, just from the football team, in the past year (with 5 still on the roster).  That doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Throwing himself in the spot light? I wasn't aware he was asking the media to keep cameras in his face for a week or two every time something happens. Or maybe he's bribing "reporters" to continue to write and talk about him for months on end.
> 
> Also, if I recall correctly, he was disciplined by FSU for stealing the crab legs with a one or two game suspension.
> 
> ...




Yeah, throwing himself in the spotlight.. Like standing on a table and shouting really bad things.. Stealing crab legs, raping a girl, stealing drinks and shooting out windows with a BB gun.. 

You guys sound like Tray Martins parents... He was a good boy.. He never did anything wrong. Just being a kid.. Boys will do boy things..

I'm surprised you fellas aren't putting a pic of Jameis as a small child to help your case...

I'll make it easier for you..

Here is our poor Jameis Winston.. He couldn't do all those things people are talking about.. He's a good boy and everyone is trying to bully our sweet little Jameis...


----------



## alphachief (Sep 25, 2014)

Said it before...I'll say it again...you UGA boys are a sanctimonious bunch aren't you.  Remind me of the New Testimate pharisees.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Said it before...I'll say it again...you FSU boys are a forgiving bunch aren't you.  Remind me of how much time Jameis has missed from all of his run in's with the law?.



Fixed it for you!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's disliked because he's a  stupid, immature, arrogant, entitled thug.



And he makes it easy to dislike him.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

elfiii said:


> And he makes it easy to dislike him.



I completely agree.  I don't LIKE him, he's an idiot.  He should know the target is on him.  Yet, he still wants to be the class clown.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I completely agree.  I don't LIKE him, he's an idiot.  He should know the target is on him.  Yet, he still wants to be the class clown.



Clown??? I don't think you really realize the crimes he has committed. YOU would have served time for the incidents he done.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 25, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Clown??? I don't think you really realize the crimes he has committed. YOU would have served time for the incidents he done.



Walked out with $30 worth of crab legs from a hookup.  Not a jailable offense.

Drinking soda from a condiment cup. Not jailable

Shooting windows with a bb gun.  This is the worst thing he's done.  Still not jailable.

I'm NOT condoning anything he's done, but if you take the rape case out the equation (which shouldn't be part of equation anyway), it points to a kid who REALLY REALLY needs to grow the eff up and do it now.

The best thing for him is to keep his head down, practice, study, and by all means, don't talk to the media or try to entertain the masses.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 25, 2014)

alphachief said:


> At our absolute worst moment...we are not UGA.  That's all that matters to me.



How well we know it.

That's ALL that matters to you.  Says a lot more about you than it does about us.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 25, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> So Yahoo has a deal with the SEC too and that's why they are covering this?



The FSU's people's complex about the SEC is something to behold.


----------

